# 5420 540E vs 540 rpm...



## gvstone (Jun 13, 2013)

Recently acquired an 04 5420 MFWD and looking at the slot where the control lever should be for the switch to between 540 and 540E there is no lever! Was this an option on some tractors or am I in for some work to figure out what has been done with this lever??? It does have the Sync Shuttle transmission.

Thanks for reading!
Greg


----------



## patsiilive (May 2, 2013)

It was an option


----------



## gvstone (Jun 13, 2013)

*Thanks!!*

Would have been a good one to have!


----------

